

The Astrobiology Primer: An Outline of General Knowledge - DavidSJ
http://arxiv.org/pdf/astro-ph/0610926v1.pdf

======
galaktor
I cannot say that I fully understand every bit of this. Yet I feel that this
paper is generally quite accessible for a non-astrobiologist like me (which I
would think is the entire purpose of a "primer").

Thanks for posting this, it will serve as great reading material for a bunch
of lunch breaks over the next days.

